# Okinawa



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking for all Okinawa riders. I just moved here from Texas and am waiting on my ride to show up in the mail. Don't know how the riding will be yet. Are there any good shops, club rides around the Okinawa city/Kadena area?

Looking for rides off all types!


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Jeepster,
There are plenty of riders here at Okinawa if you haven't already noticed. There are a few shops. I've only been to one called Bridgestone in Naha. They organize a lot of the local club rides. I haven't been to any of them as I'm still trying to get back into shape. I've only been here 2 months.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

There are plenty of shops and clubs that ride. Which base will you be working at Kadena? I know some folks meet at Starbucks and head north on Saturdays, and there is a good bike shop near Foster for maintenance he does not carry many parts though. The biggest one is in Naha as mentioned by config in the post above.


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I'll be working out of Kadena. I have noticed a few riders around. Still waiting on my ride to show up in the mail. I've been itching for a nice ride. There's no better way to see a new place then on a bike! I drove down to Naha the other day a went in to the store on 58. It's not too bad, got some co2 from them, figure I'll probably be ordering things online anyway.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

There's a bigger Bridgestone store in Naha. I only know how to get there using the Expressway. Basically you take the 'airport' exit then first exit. You'll pass a big Jusco store on your right. At the main intersection, make a right and head straight for a maybe 3-4 kms. The store will be on one of the corners on your left (there's a Lawton or Family mart across street).



Jeepster82 said:


> Yea I'll be working out of Kadena. I have noticed a few riders around. Still waiting on my ride to show up in the mail. I've been itching for a nice ride. There's no better way to see a new place then on a bike! I drove down to Naha the other day a went in to the store on 58. It's not too bad, got some co2 from them, figure I'll probably be ordering things online anyway.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

So jeepster did you find a group yet? I just started cycling about a month ago and am really enjoying it. I'm looking for a group or at least someone to ride with.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

How far and fast do you ride?


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess I don't really know. I bicycle everyday from kitanakagusuku in the misaki area to futenma everyday to get to and from work. But now I'm looking to get out on my bicycle more than just commuting to work.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm riding the Triathlon course at Torii tomorrow morning if you want, its 30K.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, what a blast from the past. I was stationed at Mac T (north of Kadena, south of Camp Courtney) in '82, '83 I lost my driving privileges and found an old 10-speed on base. I had a Japanese friend that lived west of Kadena Circle so I would ride the bike to his house. The cool part was that I would wait at the intersection of highways 26 and 74 (just northeast of Kadena) for a bus to come by and hop behind it and motorpace it all the way around the north end of Kadena. By the time it got to the next stop the whole back window would be filled with little Japanese kids freaking out and giving me the "thumbs-up" sign.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I live about a mile and a half from McT right now! There is some good riding here but very hilly!


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've heard there are a couple of group rides on Saturday and Sunday morning here meeting just off base. I work night shift so its hard to make them that early. I've heard the Saturday ride starts at 6:30 at the Starbucks out of gate 1, and 7:00 on Sunday at the BK by gate 3. Been doing most of my riding solo, and was commuting for a bit as well. It's only 7 miles from my place in Awase to the tanker side.

Most of my rides around here on the weekend range about 20-30 or so miles.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cww180, I think I read this too late.. But if you happened to be going Sunday morning, I would definitely join.


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Went for a nice 30 mile ride to Nago today. Some kid probably 13 years old decided he wanted to race! Didn't speak a lick of English, but, I have to give it to him he knew how to attack. I think he even gave me "The Look" on one hill! Riding an old Giant clunker, he hung on the whole way. Nice ride kid.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice! Where did you start from?


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Started in Awase next to the Grand Mer hotel. Went up 329 for about 16 miles then turned around and came back. It's not too bad when you get outside the city! There are some killer climbs on the way out and back, the last one coming back up 20 towards the base is around 15% grade. 

I'd like to try to make it all the way up to Nago, looks like about 50k up. Would have to start a little earlier then 3 pm.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah there are some crazy climbs here or I'm just outta shape!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I live right by 329, if you need a partner next time!


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok lets do it, I can only do about an 1:30 straight right now before I'm gased! If you can live with that I'm more that appy to ride with you.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

That works for me! I'm not real experienced but I think I could keep up for a bit. Only problem is that I'm on duty Saturday and am running in the marathon in futenma on sunday with a team. Two weeks from now? Or night ride?


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Work permitting I'll probably go again next weekend. In the afternoon most likely. I rode down to Naha on Saturday which wasn't too bad, just a little too much traffic for my taste.

I live up on the hill at Happy Mansion, so any direction I can ride from home is good. I'll drop a note when I find out what this weekend looks like.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok good, I'll be finished with the Triathlon by then also.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

When I got my bike from sports depo in Naha I rode it home up 330, so I know what you mean about traffic. It's better now though considering the expressway is free, so there's not "as much" traffic.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to work at Kinser and rode to work sometimes and remember the traffice got a little crazy the closer you got to Naha!


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just got back from Guam, gonna take a ride up towards Nago tomorrow Sunday afternoon at around 15:00 if anyone wants to join. Probably take 329 up for 10 or 15 miles then come back. Drop me a line if you want to join.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

If I didn't have to work I would love to join you maybe next time, ride safe.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm running in the marathon today on Futenma with my team. On Friday Nov. 5th, I have duty again... but looking like on Sunday I would be up for a ride. Next weekend anyone?


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll ride for as long as I can, 30-40K and I'm pooped unless we stop and take a break!


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Meet up on Burger King on Sunday at 0700. We normally take it easy though and use Sunday as a recovery ride. Works perfect for me since I'm one of the slower guys in the group... and yes, we do stop and take breaks.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

What base are you meeting at Burger King on??


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think they mean Kadena.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw some guy cycling around Kadena yesterday I was going the opposite direction he was. I left gate 3 and went towards 58 down to 23 and back to gate 3. I didn't realize 23 was uphill almost the whole way!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well you gotta go uphill to go downhill right?? I took a nice spill today on futenma. Was on the habu trail and looked behind me and next thing I know I slipped off the pavement, into the grass/dirt and when I tried to correct it back on the hardball, the tires came out and I slid for a good 10 feet! Now I have road rash all over my left hip/leg and some torn up shorts! Good times.....


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

That is true! Sorry to hear about the spill, glad you are ok.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

So any rides planned over the long weekend?


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got Thursday off and the weekend. Not Friday, I'll probably do a ride tomorrow starting at 14:00 from the McDonald's on 329 in Awase probably go up north towards Nago. This weekend I'm up for anything, as long as its not at 07:00.

Anyone that wants to tag a long is welcome, will tailor the ride to who comes with.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

I might be going on a early ride at 0700 tomorrow, so probably won't go in the afternoon. But I would go on Saturday for sure. That McDonalds in awase is like 5 minutes from my house, so it would work out perfect.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

had a good ride this morning. went from foster, through awase and up to courtney housing area and took 330 back. I got my second flat tire, so i think its time to get rid of these stock tires. upgrade time


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's a Louis Garneau, umm 7005 Aluminum frame. not really sure about the other specifics, it wasn't very expensive, and supposedly a good beginner bike. The only thing is that I ride everyday to commute to and from work, and I've already had two flat tires. Also I can see multiple cuts in the rear tire as well as a couple in the front. I'm looking at buying some all weather tires today. I'm about to head out and go over to sports depot.


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be riding at 14:00 on Saturday, if its not storming. If it is I'll probably be going to the Bike store in Naha on 329 to check it out.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I rode two laps yesterday on Kadena, the weather was perfect and Air Force 1 was parked on the runway!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Had a great ride today. Started at camp foster and went up to okuma and back! 106 miles!!


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice ride, how long did it take ya? What route did you take?


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

58 the whole way. Was about 5.5 hours of ride time, we took alot of breaks and ate lunch at okuma. In 2 weeks we are going to try haedo point


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thinking about upgrading my gear components. Currently have the Shimano Sora group, and it doesn't seem to be meeting my needs/expectations. Any suggestions on what I should upgrade to?


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

SRAM Force is a great value!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

What's the difference between SRAM Force and SRAM apex? I got a guy suggesting that I get a mix of SRAM Apex and Rival.


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

Depending on what your bike is, it might be a better idea to just get a whole new setup. Once you upgrade all your components you could have gotten a better frame and gears. The difference in the two is weight, plus I think you can get different gearing with apex. All SRAM will be double tap, which will take a little getting use too if you're a Shimano guy.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmmm, its a tough decision. I've been going back and forth on carbon frames though. All the Japanese say that im too heavy (170 lbs) for a carbon frame, though I see a 200 lb man riding one just fine.

For my bike that I paid Y80,000 for, how much can I get back for it. I don't want to rob the person I sell it to, but yet I feel like maybe I spent way too much for it. It's like everyday there is another reason to spend another 50 bucks on the darn thing


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone have any rides planned for tomorrow? This long weekend is killing me.


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I'm looking at the SRAM rival groupset. Looks like around $700, any input? Not too sure on how much I should be spending.

Also, going on a ride tomorrow at 1000. Starting at the lawsons across from the okinawa athletic park on 85 in Misaki. Gonna go up to courtney housing area and take 330 back up towards foster. Anyone is welcome.


----------



## jrhonda (Dec 31, 2010)

Bferny02 said:


> So I'm looking at the SRAM rival groupset. Looks like around $700, any input? Not too sure on how much I should be spending.
> 
> Also, going on a ride tomorrow at 1000. Starting at the lawsons across from the okinawa athletic park on 85 in Misaki. Gonna go up to courtney housing area and take 330 back up towards foster. Anyone is welcome.



Hi everyone,

I just received orders to come to Okinawa this June. I currently race in San Diego for the San Diego Bicycle Club and I can't wait to get out there and do some riding and hopefully a decent amount of racing.

How is the racing scene In Okinawa? I know about the Tour De Okinawa and will definitely participate in that race but is there any race series for Criteriums, Road Races or even Cyclocross?

Bferny: I use SRAM Rival on my cyclocross bike and its pretty good. However, I don't think you will be happy in the long run since you are upgrading from Sora. I would definitely save up money to get SRAM Force or Red. I ride Red on all of my road bikes but I have ridden Force and its basically the same as Red but just a tad heavier. Check out Slanecycles.com and you can get Force for about $1000 and Red for about $1400. If you need someone to build your bike, I can do it for free once I get there in June.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

jrhonda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received orders to come to Okinawa this June. I currently race in San Diego for the San Diego Bicycle Club and I can't wait to get out there and do some riding and hopefully a decent amount of racing.
> 
> ...


I agree, save for the Force. I run it on my training bike and it is freaking really good. There are alot of places to get it, just shop around. Try Ebay! I picked mine up from GVH bikes.com for about $8?? Better yet, I would seriously try to stick with Shimano, since it's made in Japan and the parts are readily available. Go with Ultegra which is on the same price point but just a tad heavier than the Force. Anyway, if you need some built talk to the guy on Kadena (Kay Brothers Cycling). I ride with him quite often, and he's a great guy. If you want to stick with the bike shop, talk with Tomi down at Bridgestone in Haebaru city. He will hook you up. Questions or concerns, just let me know!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I have been talking to David, and he's the one who actually recommended that I go with SRAM Rival rather than the Shimano 105. All I know is that this Sora group is not suiting me, and had I known what I do now, I wouldn't have purchased a bike with this group.

Honda,
Like above from what surf said, David Kay is a guy that seems to know about almost everythign that is going on here on the island concerning cycling. You can check him out on facebook at www.facebook.com/kaybrotherscycling

Thanks for all the input, though now I am second guessing myself now. I don't want to make another purchase on somehting I won't be satisfied with!! Anyone else with some insight is appreciated!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Bferny,
Seriously, don't waste your money on the lower end groupsets. Spend your money right the first time! Don't go lower than Force (SRAM), Ultegra (Shimano), or Chorus (Campagnolo). I went with the 105 on my first bike and within 6 months the front brifter **** the bed. Higher end groupsets are just made better, and while all brifters/derailleurs, etc.... do the same thing, some just do it better, smoother, under load, last longer, the list could go on. Just take your time, and settle on one thing.

As a caveat, a way to save some cash is to just buy the brifters, and deraileurs. Less the brakes and cranks. Your call.

Their are alot of people here on the island with a wealth of knowledge. You should ride with us from the Starbucks on Saturday mornings. We can get you dialed in and let you know where the best deals are. I'm always up to buying something.

Remember, your number on upgrade should be a set of wheels. The lightest you can afford! Rolling weight is the cat's meow to speed and maintaining it. I'm currently looking for a set, but just have'nt settled yet. I may go handbuilt (custom), which is cheaper. Trying to build my 3rd bike!

Oh, go with a compact crank if you do purchase cranks. It will save you on these hills here in Okinawa.

Woody


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good, I just might show up for one of those rides. What time usually?

I actually just found out that my buddy is selling his extra bike, and he is going to sell me his used 6700 ultegra group. I guess he only used it a handful of times, so I guess I found myself a deal!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

We usually start the ride at 0700 on Saturdays. This Saturday though is the Bridgestone ride, which occurs once a month. Great ride that has a big mix of American and Japanese riders, includes lunch and a sag wagon for 2000 yen. Our typical ride on the Saturdays though are weather dependent. 

If your buddy is selling a lightly used 6700 Ultegra groupset and it is what you are lookIng for (size of cranks, cassette, etc....) wise, I say jump on it. Ultegra is a great groupset!

Forgot to mention that our Saturday rides are currently 0700 during these winter months. When the summer comes back around we start at 0630.

Shiny side up!


----------



## jrhonda (Dec 31, 2010)

19surf74 said:


> We usually start the ride at 0700 on Saturdays. This Saturday though is the Bridgestone ride, which occurs once a month. Great ride that has a big mix of American and Japanese riders, includes lunch and a sag wagon for 2000 yen. Our typical ride on the Saturdays though are weather dependent.
> 
> If your buddy is selling a lightly used 6700 Ultegra groupset and it is what you are lookIng for (size of cranks, cassette, etc....) wise, I say jump on it. Ultegra is a great groupset!
> 
> ...



Great news, once I get there in June/July timeframe, I'll be there to ride with you all. 

Is there a racing season in Okinawa? Criteriums, road races, etc?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

jrhonda,
You will be getting here in the middle of the summer and Okinawa is freaking hot and humid. It seems at times that you are breathing water! So, you will have to take your adjustment period serious. But, I have to say the weather here for the most part is great all year around. We do have times though when it is windy or rainy, but it comes and goes. I think you mentioned you were in the S. California area?? I've ridden there before, and it was nice. It's been quite sometime ago, and can't remember what the hills were like. I remember the mountain passes at near Palomar mountain with the motorcycles zooming by. Here the hills are'nt bad, but there is alot of them. Some rides feels like your doing repeats of a hill workout. Most of us here ride compact cranks, well except for the monsters that ride in a 53X11 up a 8% grade hill. In all seriousness, the cycling community here is great.

To answer your question about crits, races, etc.... I'm not much of a racer, but there are races scheduled about once a month. Some of them are races, some of them are just rides. It seems sometimes, the weekends rides that are supposed to be friendly get togethers wind up turning into races. I never win, and don't really care either. But, like I said the guys I ride with are really great and not snobbish or stuck up like alot of bikers (roadies) you find. As far as crits go, I have heard about some underground races that go on. But, since I'm not in tune with racing I don't pay it much attention. I'm always at the bike shop here and so I get first hand knowledge and the guys know me pretty well there. I think at times it's a language barrier thing, but who knows? Get ready to start ordering everything online, but because the prices are rediculous here. Alot of that has to do with the yen rate which is terrible right now. 

Last thing, all of the races here seem to be triathlons for some reason??? Just my observation!

Hit me up in a PM if you have any questions pertaining to living, lifestyle, etc.... I have been here a while.

Mitch


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys, maybe a stupid question but thought I would ask. My japanese buddy rides a carbon frame (I have aluminum) and he claims that you can't ride a CF bike in the rain because it will melt the glue or something away. Is this true?? Also he claimed that there is a weight limit for a CF bike. I'm about 170 and he says that if I have a CF frame, it will gradually crack. 

Haha, sorry if these are dumb questions but I can't get any straight answer from google. Some claim that sweat can harm the frame and others say it doesn't matter as long as you clean it afterwards. Please inform


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sorry but your Japanese buddy is smoking something. I am 215 lbs, ride a $5k frame every day, not only that, but I also ride wheels that have 16 spokes in the front and 20 in the rear. The only time they use glue on Carbon frames is if it has a lugged frame (not monocoque). However some monocoque frames are glued in the joining areas near the dropouts. 

170lbs?? You can ride anything!


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree I am 200 ish and have been riding a carbon frame for a few years with no problems! I just received my Scott CR1 in the mail a few days ago but have only ridden it once and it was very nice. 

I agree with the above comment about the wheels I would love to have a set of Edge 45's built on Alchemy hubs!

Here was my first ride on the Scott:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/61513228


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention my $5k frame is lugged and glued! Handmade in Italy!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yet another question guys..... I currently have a 9 speed cassette on my wheel and want to buy my buddies 10 speed ultegra group. Will this 10 speed cassette be compatible with my wheel now?? Looked online and everything seems to say that all 8 9 and 10 speed hubs were built to accommodate either an 8 9 or 10 speed cassette, but I just wanted to check with you all.

Also thanks for all the great info on the prior questions!!!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

10 speed shimano cassette on a 9 speed spline/freewheel hub will work! Only reason you have a 9 speed currently, is because tiagra or sora only come in 9 speed. Well, I think the new 2011 stuff might come in a 10 speed. Anyway, your golden!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

You are a lifesaver!! Literally!!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

No problem Bferny! This weekends ride was painful. The start was good, but right after the turn around spot, it started pissing. Couple that with the rain and it made for some miserable riding! 82 miles altogether!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

sounds like a good ride. im really contemplating coming out on saturday. all depends if i want to roll my lazy butt out of bed that early


----------



## jrhonda (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay i'm here now and i am ready to ride! I need a liberty buddy however so if there is anyone willing to come to Futenma and be my libo buddy for any of the weekend rides, that'd be great. Not sure why married, Senior NCOs with children get Red cards out here but i have ro deal with it for 90 days and i really would not like to wait so long to leavw base and ride. Unfortunately there are no Marines that i've seen around me that do any cycling. I dont have a phone but you can email me at justinohonda(at)gmail.com or just PM me.

Thanks


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you accompanied?


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Honda, I work on futenma and cycle to work everyday. When do you want to ride? Saturday mornings a group rides out from Starbucks in American village at 0630 weather permitting. I used to have a Sunday group but we kind of broke up but I'm willing to ride anytime. Problem is this weekend I'm going to Osaka until Monday night, but if you want to ride Tuesday I'd be down for sure. Let me know .


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Also there is a criterium race going on next month in yagaji island. Looks like the 4th Saturday of the month. I'm goig to try the 40k for my first race ever but Ive Ben riding dice September nonstop and think I'm ready for it. Anyways if you think you'd like to join I could probably find you a ride.


----------



## FDokinawa (Jul 31, 2011)

hey all.. new to the forum and riding.. not to Okinawa =) been here since 97'. Started riding last year. Started out with a Cannondale mountain bike.. after a year of that, decided a road bike was probably a better ride, so after some research I got a Felt Z6. Luckily the shop in Ishikawa had one there for me to look at. He ordered me one and threw in peddles and shoes for free.. nice guy. =) Only have a hundred or so miles on it so far.. I mostly stick to shorter rides around my area.. Awase, Katsuren, Gushikawa..

Looking to get out with some other people when my schedule allows.. they still meeting up at Burger King on Saturdays? Approximately how far do they ride on those runs? Any other meet up spots?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

FD,
On Saturdays we meet at the Starbucks in Mihama (American Village). Not the one on 58, but the one across from the ferris wheel. Start time is 0630. The same crew meets up at Burger King on Sundays I beleive at 0700. You should come out on Saturdays with us, we had a large crew this past weekend! Look forward to meeting you! Hopefully the weather will hold out for this weekend!


----------



## FDokinawa (Jul 31, 2011)

wow..that might be a hard one to make since I live on the other side of the island.. lol to many Americans over in the Mihama/Sunabe area. If I ever get a car carrier I will probably be able to make it. 

My friend and I went out this last Saturday towards White Beach/Ikei Island area and saw a group of about 10 American riders heading the other way.. was hoping to find out when and where they met up.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

That was us headed out east towards White Beach/Ikei. We actually wound up going to Hamahiga Jima which is the island right before Ikei. Anyway, most us us ride to Starbuck's. We just get up early enough to make it there. No amount of riding can compare to riding with other cyclists/friends. The group I ride with is nothing short of some phenomenol guys! All American's who are currently serving, have served, or retired! You should really try to make it out!


----------



## FDokinawa (Jul 31, 2011)

I work shift work.. so my schedule is far from normal. But I will definitely try and make it out one day.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Bridgestone ride this coming Sunday (14th of August). Looking forward to do a little riding after all this rain and weather!


----------



## Bferny02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Where does the bridgestonr ride start at? I can sign up the same day right?


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Start is Comprehensive Park Velodrome and yes, you can sign up the morning of! Start is at 0700


----------



## velojake (Dec 29, 2007)

*Reviving Thread*

Hello - I'm getting ready to PCS from SoCal to Okinawa and was hoping to link up with some riders. Is this information on the regular Kadena Saturday ride and the monthy Bridgestone ride still accurate? FWIW, I don't arrive until August.


----------



## velojake (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello - I'm getting ready to PCS from SoCal to Okinawa and was hoping to link up with some riders. Is this information on the regular Kadena Saturday ride and the monthy Bridgestone ride still accurate? FWIW, I don't arrive until August.


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

*disregard*

getting my posting count above 10 so I can post pics in a different thread


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

getting my posting count above 10 so I can post pics in a different thread


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

testing


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

another test


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

half way there


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

still going


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

sorry


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

sorry again


----------



## Banditgrrr (Mar 5, 2012)

last one


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think they mean 10 post that contribute to the forum, forums only work it not only take but also give and share as well.


----------



## velojake (Dec 29, 2007)

I think my message may have been OBE by someone trying to pad their resume, so I'm reposting. I'm getting ready to PCS from SoCal to Okinawa and was hoping to link up with some riders. Is this information on the regular Kadena Saturday ride and the monthy Bridgestone ride still accurate? FWIW, I don't arrive until August.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I know they still ride also the Mihama Starbucks crew rides pretty regularly.


----------



## Jeepster82 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Yes*

I don't personally ride in them, but I do know that the Saturday and Sunday rides still happen. The latter is an easy recovery ride. There are a lot of riders here albeit mostly Japanese, but there are a few of us Americans. Don't try to buy anything here on the island though, if they do have what you need it will be double the price as in the states, and a lot of time they need to order it off island and it will take two weeks to come in.


----------



## velojake (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the gouge. Granted, its been almost ten years since I was last on Okinawa, but it seems like the winter and summer may not be the best weather for riding. Do you find yourselves riding indoors a lot? I've had the fortune to live the past five years in Hawaii and Southern California, so i don't even own a trainer, but thought I might want to invest in one before I PCS this summer.


----------



## manninen (Mar 13, 2010)

Posting to old thread. Next monday going to okinawa with my bike, any group rides going on this time a year? looks like island is filled with cars


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cars? Yes! Everywhere? Pretty much, unless you get out of the city! Rides going on? Every weekend!


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Look up Major Motion, Far East Cycling, Okinawa on Facebook. Ask to join and you will have some good info to go on!


----------



## manninen (Mar 13, 2010)

ok, allways problem these days. i´m not in facebook 
any chance to leave email or phone number cause i´m there only to ride my bike.

i might have problem to get place where to keep my bike´s cardboard box, help anyone?

EDIT: ok facebook request sent, gonna get info from back home to my email, see ya guys


----------

